# Suptropicum bud opening



## dodidoki (Oct 14, 2014)

There are only very few and limited information can be found about this species even on NET. Very slow in comparison other cyps, flowers are face down and fairly small.


----------



## Daniel Herrera (Oct 14, 2014)

Awesome plant!


----------



## valenzino (Oct 14, 2014)

Great rarity!Please seeds!!!!!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 14, 2014)

Wow! Supersweet!  Thanks for sharing; and keep us posted please.


----------



## 17andgrowing (Oct 14, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Oct 14, 2014)

Thanks for the update. I bet they will right themselves as they expand since they appear only about half open. Are you growing it outside still?


----------



## Rick (Oct 14, 2014)

This is very exciting Istvan:clap::clap:


----------



## dodidoki (Oct 15, 2014)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Thanks for the update. I bet they will right themselves as they expand since they appear only about half open. Are you growing it outside still?



No, I just put it outside for taking a photo
otherwise it is in my GH now. But it was hang on a tree-branch from spring till autumn.


----------

